

Ask HN: Seeking Freelance iOS Developer - guybrushT

Attempting to create a local advertising web app. The current version can be seen here: scatteralpha.appspot.com<p>The website is still a work in progress and improving every day.<p>Need your help with the iPhone app.<p>You will be building an engaging and beautiful iPhone app. The backend for the mobile app was created in parallel to the web app and is ready to go. You would be able to test it before you take on the project.<p>100% of your focus would be on UX and UI of the app.<p>I estimate the project to take 3-4 weeks (before you blast this estimate to kingdom come, lets talk)<p>We will agree on a very specific feature set. I ensure you that we will remain extremely focussed on those specific set of features and ensure (jointly) that there is no scope-creep.<p>Would love to discuss more, if you are interested.
======
guybrushT
Just adding a link to the companion site to make it easy to click:
scatteralpha.appspot.com [Please think of the web front-end as an very early
draft version!]

------
krmmalik
Speak to this guy. Tell him i referred you

[http://z-prototype.com/](http://z-prototype.com/)

~~~
krmmalik
oops. scratch that. i didnt realise your reqmnt was UX/UI based.

